# AFX non mag 4 gear



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Well this has become one of my favorites lately.

I've been tuning and even found a NOS 6 pack of gearplates from American Line.

Also scrounged up a couple packets of NOS Non Mag pickup shoes.

Now I've got this non-mag 4 gear AFX'er to keep close to my Tomy Turbo's

Now I just need to get my timer set up.

Dave


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

jeez cts i just opened up a box of 4gear afx myself i bought 4 winters ago and hated them now i gotta make friends with,em. got a lexan that will work with this chassis.i,m a stranger to the 4 gear but i have nothin but time. can i ride along on yer hip to see where this afx 4gear goes? the way i,m see,it 4 gears more noise.but time will tell. cts can i post pics on yer start up thread? do,nt wanna step on yer dic thanx joe g


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe by all means please do post up some pics.

This is my fastest 4 gear non mag car. I attached the wheelie bar to the body instead of the chassis like all the others I have seen. My friend said hey the Autoworld cars have them atached to the body so why not do the same?









The first thing I did was get the rear gear mesh to spin as free as possible with the stock gear setup.

Then I found the rear axle was bent. I had to take one from a dead soldier as they are specific to the 4 gear with the narrow rear end.

If you bring in the rear wheels/tires too close they will ride the rail so be careful there.

A short video for you. My power source is a 18volt trackmate unit.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool Rolls Dave. Just last night I started playing with the Wheelis Bars and came up with a good solution I think anyways.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=319109


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

How wide is the routed Strip dude? Looks wide!!

Smooth runner there too bud.:thumbsup: I find that a lot of them if propery set up are real smooooth and quiiiiiiet!!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well i started playin with an afx style 4 gear and quickly got discouraged. seems that the crown gear is different than a magnatraction type and could,nt get em to mesh good. there was some bad slippage going on in there. what i did do is take the mag type apart and went right through it . now it runs pretty good and it sits where it has always has on my trak.i still have atleast 10 or so cars that need painting and should focus on those then maybe play with a 4 gear later.better still i might just list all the parts and stuff i have in the for sale section.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joegri, the gear plate will flex and ride the pinion cluster gear up and away from the crown gear. that is why the later AFX style 4-gear/specialty chassis had a screw set up in the rear of the chassis to hold the plate down. and I am pretty sure all the Magna-traction 4-gear/Specialty chassis have the screw in the rear of the chassis to hold the gear plate down. to help with slippage on the AFX style 4-gear/Specialty chassis drill a tiny hole in each back corner of the plate (top to bottom) and then a small hole in the back of the chassis to align with the hole in the gear plate and use a small wire, twisted, to hold the plate to the chassis. NOTE, this is probably not legal in any "stock" 4-gear/specialty class for competition drag racing. the rules Hank and I use dissallow that modification for "stock" class. thank you to t-jet sgrig for that modification!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey alpink thanx for that hint.i will investigate that fix when i revisit the the afx specalty chassis. this is why i always visit the tuning section... u guyz always have the fix for a lil car runnin bad! thanx al p.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Just used this tip this last night Al!! lol I have an AFX I found in an estate I got and it's pretty much NOS chassis and low and behold, it had a brand new blue tip arm in it. Brand new shinny!!! So I tune it up, needed zero cleanung, just an oiling. Won't stay planted, keeps deslotting. Get me some wheelie bars going and seems to be spinning the slip on silly's half way down the track?? Hmm.

Nope, it was torquing the gear plate up off the crown so I get me a loaf bread twisty tie and fish it through the crown gear hole onto one side and up and over the plate and twist together and now this car is a beast!!! Copied it from a car Jim set up for me here.

Thanks for the tip Jim Sgrig:thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Be careful not to twist too much guys.......it'll "tweak" the chassis and cause binding!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Be careful not to twist too much guys.......it'll "tweak" the chassis and cause binding!!



What I did was pulled it down till it hit the lower chassis then gave it a quater turn not to overtighten it.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

In my small amount of time playing with the 4 gear, conserning the mesh problem with the crown gear. I installed the crown gear from an afx (15 tooth) and it works alot better. larger diameter etc.
thanx sheldon


----------

